# Rescue dog success stories!



## agalandherdog (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, here's the deal. I want to make a video to post on something like YouTube about how rescued dogs make great pets. I want to focus on the happy endings instead of all the sadness that I feel people are already aware of.

If you have an awesome story of a rescued dog and are willing to send it to me with a picture of the dog, I will be happy to put it in the video. Post stories and pictures here or PM me if you prefer. I know there are stories of rescue dogs saving lives, excelling at sports, and being the "best dog ever" - I just want to collect some stories and pictures to make what I hope to be a moving tribute to the dogs some of us love so dearly. 

Thanks for your time and your help!


----------

